# Alpha 3 WIFI has problem connecting



## hmm... (Dec 8, 2011)

My WIFI is solid as a rock except after reboots and when I have to reconnect to the WIFI after coming back home. It scans, tries to connect and disconnects repeatedly. WIFI settings slow down to a crawl and I have to Forget my WIFI settings and retype my password. After that, it's solid.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hmm... said:


> My WIFI is solid as a rock except after reboots and when I have to reconnect to the WIFI after coming back home. It scans, tries to connect and disconnects repeatedly. WIFI settings slow down to a crawl and I have to Forget my WIFI settings and retype my password. After that, it's solid.


Go into your router setting and change your channel selection from automatic to channel 6. You might also want to download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the wifi spectrum in your area. It will show you who is using what channels. If 6 is really busy, and one is not, move your router to 1. For some reason, the Touch Pad has issues with the higher channels. The rule of thumb is use channels 1,6,11 to keep overlap to a minimum. I have never been able to get my Touch Pad to work on eleven, channel 1 in my area is busy as hell, so I share 6 with one guy.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

Could you post your settings here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11195-post-your-wifi-settings/

Thanks!


----------



## hmm... (Dec 8, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Go into your router setting and change your channel selection from automatic to channel 6. You might also want to download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the wifi spectrum in your area. It will show you who is using what channels. If 6 is really busy, and one is not, move your router to 1. For some reason, the Touch Pad has issues with the higher channels. The rule of thumb is use channels 1,6,11 to keep overlap to a minimum. I have never been able to get my Touch Pad to work on eleven, channel 1 in my area is busy as hell, so I share 6 with one guy.


That just magically fixed that problem. I was on top of an another guy on 11. Went to 1 and everything is fine.


----------



## hmm... (Dec 8, 2011)

hmm... said:


> I was on top of an another guy


that didn't come out right


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hmm... said:


> that didn't come out right


Touch Pads running Android don't like channel 11 for some reason.


----------



## tday99 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had the Wifi loop problem as well, connecting-scanning-connecting . I went into advanced settings then Regulatory domain and changed the number of channels to use to 14. My touchpad immediately connected. Not sure if this will work for everyone but I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

hmm... said:


> that didn't come out right


on 11th street lmao


----------



## jack90125 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have had no issues with either 3 or 3.5 even streaming movies over either works like a charm, as does other stuff.
did you install from scratch or /


----------

